# Any experiences with led light strips?



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I'm planning to use a LED light strip for my shrimp tank. Theyre usually sold in 5m strip so I'm going to make few rows with it and light it up. I'll be out of town in May and was wondering if LED lights can be set on a timer? And I keep seeing power supply sold with or without the strips. Isn't led light strips a plug-and-play system? 
If anyone have any experience with led strips, give me your advice!


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

LED's can definitely be set on a standard timer.

You need a power supply with the LED strip. The power supply plugs into the wall and the LED strip plugs into the driver. Usually it is just a common 12V laptop style power supply. If you already have one in your junk box, you can buy the reel without the power supply. You will need to look a the specs of the LED reel to see what voltage and current you will need.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This video pretty much explains it all.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You should have some sort of aluminum heatsink to stick the light strips on to dissipate the heat.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Oh Joey! Thanks for the replies, i have a left over acrylic so i guess I'll use that as a fixture  
And i guess I'll look for the kit with the power supply so i dont have to think of amps and volts lol


----------

